# Intro



## HempHead (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello I'm a newbie and I look forward to networking to get to where I want to be.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HempHead* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to your impute


----------



## Dath (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## windjam (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie! All the info you need on how to make gains is here just gotta look!


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome....................


----------



## SteroidRona (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

